# Cat on the Fly



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Went to a place in Indiana close to the Ohio river and got into some white bass. A hard pull and a good bend in my fiberglass 4/5 wt rod had me thinking I had a hybrid but turned out to be the biggest cat I have caught on the fly rod. I have length strips on the rod and the cat went past the 20" mark so I am guessing it was around 23".


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I bet that was a fun fight. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nice work! The first fish I ever caught on the fly was a cat, and they do put up a very nice fight. I found that they like pretty small stuff. What did you get him on?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Most of the fish I just strip in the line but this one I had to get onto the reel. Between using the rod angles, a soft tip on the fiberglass rod and palming the reel, it was quite fun. Plus the curiosity of the other fishermen nearby was fun to watch as my click and pawl reel screamed when the cat would make a long hard pull. Used a chartreuse clouser. I use either a wooly bugger or a clouser 95% of the time.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice looking catfish! They're a blast on the fly rod!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now thats a BEAUTY!!! Well Done!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

nice looking cat... ive only hooked one cat on the fly rod and it got away right at the bank. nothing near the size of that though. Good job!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice cat!!!!!!!!

I'll bet that rod had some bend in it.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

wabi said:


> Nice cat!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll bet that rod had some bend in it.


Normally I don't take a net with me, especially when I go wade fishing but went with a couple of relatives. Decided to take the net with me that day as most of them are more television fisherman. Let's say I'm glad we took the net, more than half of the fish's body was outside the net. Normally, I lip a catfish or grab just behind the fins to avoid those nice daggers in the fin but this one seemed like he could put a good bite on my fingers and the memory of the last small cat I release was still fresh as it gave me a good reason to respect a catfish.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Last time I lipped a cat my thumb got tore apart.... good call on the net ;-)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

